# the best system for win



## marcos.serpa (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi guys!

I’m here to divulge a system I’ve done to help me operate on Betfair - or even any betting house. I did this to me ‘cause I wanted statistics fast, to help me to enter on markets. Basically my system returns the last seasons average of success of a team in some championship specified by me (you). For example, if I want to know if on the last 4 seasons (2015/2016, 2016/2017, 2017/2018, 2018/2019) 80% (on the system, select 80% of success) of the matches of Liverpool playing at home had at least one goal (Over 0.5 Full Time) on the Premier League, the system answers that. Right now I completed 1 month using the current version of the system and I’m basically 155% of profit over my initial main wallet on Betfair.

I’m not using just simple average. I’m using some more statistical strategy to balance and weight averages.

I made it very cheap. It’s only $ 5.00 the basic subscription, $ 10.00 the Europe and $ 20.00 the others. But, very important, you will not be charged instantly. You will have 15 trial days to testing the app. 

At this moment, I’ll only support a maximum of 500 subscribers. As I’m opening the system right now, it’s still in a cheap infrastructure; but fast and performatic. So, to keep a good experience using the site, I need to limit the number of users accessing it. If it becomes a success, the money will help to increase the servers and keep the good performance.

Access https://www.betradestatistics.com/

A hug! []


----------

